# how does one share books on Kindle?



## adevine (Mar 15, 2011)

I received the Kindle for Christmas and finally found time to take it out of the box. I have purchased/downloaded 3 Kindle books from Amazon. I hear you can share these books with other Kindle owners, how do you do this please? Many thanks for any advice. --A


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Books are shareable if another kindle or application is registered to the same email address as your Kindle. 

  Otherwise the only sharing that is available is the lending program, where somebody can lend you a title for 14 days.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Not all books are loanable but this is how you do it:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=help_search_T1_1-1?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200549320&qid=1300180551&sr=1-1


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Loaning books is only available in the US at present, by the way.


----------

